# Can it ever be too hot to fish?



## one100grand (Jul 13, 2011)

I tend to do most of my fishing outside of the summer months, between September-May and while I get cold, I do enjoy being on the water during those times. I've tried going out recently to try and fish and just haven't had a great deal of luck. I wondered if anyone other than me thought that it might be too hot to fish...


----------



## lswoody (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd say the last 3 days around here have been. The heat index has been from 105-115!!!!!!


----------



## charlietuna (Jul 13, 2011)

Here in my little corner of the world, the average daytime temp during the summer is 110-115 degrees (Southeastern CA desert)....I catch most of my fish during the summer months...I question my sanity when I'm out fishing in those conditions, but that's another issue... :LOL2:


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 13, 2011)

the hotter it gets,the higher up i go. up here we're blessed with thousands of high elevation lakes,its my life long plan to fish them all and i'm well on my way. if it gets too hot i fish deep.


----------



## freetofish (Jul 13, 2011)

pretty darn hot.. St. Louis, 100 to 102 with heat index 111 or there abouts... My question is this... right or wrong I will be in a bass tourney this weekend. Temps are supposed to be upper 90's...as this is a fairly shallow lake and the water temp no doubt will get to around 90, if I take some salt and pepper and some bread do you suppose the fish will be poached and I could just make a shore lunch the easy way?...
All you all need to really use some SPF 30 sunscreen many times during the time you spend outdoor,s.. I am a 6 year surviver of Melanoma skin cancer and it is pretty scary to know what can happen... so do as you know you should. Lather up
peace


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Free, my advice to you...find any type of wood you can!


----------



## redbug (Jul 13, 2011)

freetofish said:


> pretty darn hot.. St. Louis, 100 to 102 with heat index 111 or there abouts... My question is this... right or wrong I will be in a bass tourney this weekend. Temps are supposed to be upper 90's...as this is a fairly shallow lake and the water temp no doubt will get to around 90, if I take some salt and pepper and some bread do you suppose the fish will be poached and I could just make a shore lunch the easy way?...
> All you all need to really use some SPF 30 sunscreen many times during the time you spend outdoor,s.. I am a 6 year surviver of Melanoma skin cancer and it is pretty scary to know what can happen... so do as you know you should. Lather up
> peace


dont forget the water to drink i work outdoors on ladders in long sleeves and rubber gloves i have been drinking at least a gallon of water a day while at work
i will be out fishing a tournament this weekend also with temps in the low 90's


----------



## fish devil (Jul 13, 2011)

:twisted: No, its never too hot!!! I caught my PB largie on a 100+ degree day here in New Jersey. My biggest last year came on a 90+ degree day.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm with FD here. I have caught several large bass in 90-100+ degree days.

My normal plan of attack on a hot day is seek out lay downs that are in 6-10 feet of water with 20+ feet depths near by. If that doesn't work I will find deep ledges or humps that have some structure on them.


----------



## 200racing (Jul 14, 2011)

i keep going. the summer pattern is the longest so if a can crack it i could have lots of good fishing ahead of me. bass feed the most and have their highest metabolism in hot water. trouble is alot of it is done in water that is hard to fish or hard to find.

the moon will be full friday night so now till mid-next week is a great time to cut your teeth if youve never done it.
in article i read in bassmaster recently.the author believed there was a slow time as the bass transitioned from day to night pattern from first dark till around 10sh. he was of the opinion that a trip from 1am till past sun up was better than sunset till 1am.


. if you ever quit sweating get inside with ice water and gatorade pronto(go 50/50 all water cause water toxisity[sp?] and all GA with throw your eltrolites out of wack.)dont try to man up and prove something. as a dirtbike race course worker i was one of the first on the sceen of a guy who passed out. from heat stroke. our cool water and fanning kept him from getting worse but he was seriously in trouble.emts came from the parking lot quick and administerd chilled i.v. fluids and ice packs. he is alive and well now with no long term effects . but had he been further from help like alone or with a buddy out on a boat could have sufferd brain damage or death soon. no fish or tourny are worth that.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 14, 2011)

It's never too hot for me. I loving fishing in the heat!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 14, 2011)

Top water action is starting up, wait until the sun hits the treeline, then go. Full moon, we were still out at 10Pm last night fishing topwater in a Mayfly hatch.

Jamie


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 14, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> It's never too hot for me. I loving fishing in the heat!



Come down out of the great white north to SC and I guarantee you'll take that back


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Jul 15, 2011)

YES. I just posted about this very subject before I saw your post!... I mever thought I would EVER think it was too hot to fish but this heat is KILLING me!! (and I am a 7th generation Floridian too)


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 15, 2011)

You are all invited to come ice-fishing this winter! I never complain about the heat, no matter how hot it gets.


----------



## poolie (Jul 15, 2011)

With the mild winter's we have in the south east, I consider summer my off season.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 15, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> You are all invited to come ice-fishing this winter! I never complain about the heat, no matter how hot it gets.



The difference is i complain when it drops below about 50 :lol:


----------

